# Just Curious (CC Test)



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone plan on contesting any questions? Just trying to get a feel for if I would be wasting my time. :?:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Any specific examples? I remember a few gray area questions, such as the failure to stop which crossed over the town line. The arrestable offense was the failure to stop, and the question never said if it happened before or after the town line. :? 

I'm open for ideas


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

#54 I would want to contest. It was the question about 3 Incidents and on the fourth incident they captured the suspect. Which of the 3 incidents can you link the suspect to - well, 2 of the incidents did not match the description at all - the 1st incident was a perfect match except that it was described as a female. Was that a trick question you think? It was a perfect match - height, hair, weight - but it was a female. You think he had a wig on? Am I going nuts on that question? I sat there for 10 minuted looking at that question at the end :?:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh yeah - it seems as though there were alot of "putting things in order" questions - the esctasy question was pretty tough I think, the motorcycle gang question was tough too for me... anyone have problems with those ones? With the question regarding the homeowner killing the robber, what was the answer? I put that the next step was to give the knives back to the owner.... I thought that the knives were already in the house... the other thing is that are we supposed to know that photographs were taken and the scene was blocked off and fingerprints were dusted? It seems as though some of the questions were vague. They didn't tell you much in the scenario itself. Anyone feel the same here? :?:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> . The arrestable offense was the failure to stop, and the question never said if it happened before or after the town line. :?


Yes, but he had probable cause to pull him over when he blew the stop light in the officer's town. Any thing that occurs criminally after that is arrestable.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Dunnie and Tomahawk,

I think you guys are overthinking things. It isn't a test on MGL...


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I was thinking #69 (The Self-Discrimination) one and also possibly the question with the 5 child abductions since there could have been a number of correct answers. A Third may be the red light question. Come to think of it, you could feasibly contest the whole test since it was such a shitty test.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

union1 said:


> . Come to think of it, you could feasibly contest the whole test since it was such a shitty test.


You do Have a point there \/

Scott 8-[


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

phuzz01 said:


> Dunnie and Tomahawk,
> 
> I think you guys are overthinking things. It isn't a test on MGL...


 :shock: Hey! Where do I fit into this? I didn't even reply in here... and somewhere else I said since "no prior knowledge" was the prerequisite for this exam, it was a valid stop "according to the paragraph". I agree that it was not a chapter 90 test.

-Mike :?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Overthinking? No, just applying my basic knowledge. 

It wasn't like the question was a discretion/judgement call, it was whether he was right or wrong, and knowing what I know I chose he was right.
So there! :tellme: 

I'm telling you, people, "entrance exam" does not mean that they are going to ask questions with the idea in mind that everyone taking it assumes no knowledge about law enforcement whatsoever. This is all part of an evil plan, you see... :twisted:

And I agree with you completely, union1. This was the shittiest test ever, in my opinion.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I was thinking about contesting some questions also, but I thought I was just crazy and they probably really did make sense, so this makes me feel better, this by far was the shittiest test they have put out, I don't think they put much thought into this they just throw the thing together and half ass it......

I was confused on the foot patrol VS car patrol question it asked why or when would car patrol be good, but the whole Frigging paragraph was on why FOOT PATROL was better, so what the hell was the right answer, I put the answer about the car being parked in a (something) spot (don't remember how they worded it)

JAS
I sat there and re-read that female suspect question too I put down that she was the one that matched hopefully that's what they wanted and they were trying to get us to think about a wig or just someone with short hair and that in the heat of the moment a witness doesn't see exactly what they think they are seeing.

also that question about the robbery, I didn't get that either, Hello if you want people to put things in the next logical order you need to provide all details, I answered the same way as you it was just an educated guess..I guess 

OK and the Last one that goddammed stop light question.. :evil: ...I don't know which of you guys is right about the answer all I know is that I put that he was wrong.....BECAUSE I was thinking in terms of this being an entrance exam and how would people know MGL, and also I thought that I learned in the Academy that go cannot arrest in another jurisdiction for an offense like running a red light even if it occurred in your town first, I thought i was told that you need to call the next town and have them handle it.....But what the hell do I know.....Apparantly the correct answers for this stupid test don't coincide with anything that you are supposed to do on the street.
:evil:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

union1 said:


> Does anyone plan on contesting any questions? Just trying to get a feel for if I would be wasting my time. :?:


DO you need to know question numbers to contest? or can you just describe the question....probably not huh b/c then those lazy assholes in HR would have to actually do some work


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

sja813 said:


> I was confused on the foot patrol VS car patrol question it asked why or when would car patrol be good, but the whole Frigging paragraph was on why FOOT PATROL was better, so what the hell was the right answer, I put the answer about the car being parked in a (something) spot (don't remember how they worded it)


Oh yes, I forgot about that one!

I put that they did not recommend anything because the paragraph stated the pros and cons of foot vs. car patrol, but it did not actually make any suggestions on what type of patrol a department should use. I spent some time on that one as well, I may have marked it "incorrectly" according to the MENSA members that created this exam, but my interpretation according to what I know on the rules of journalism and writing was that they did not directly recommend either procedure or both.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Dunnie

The state would be better off if they let six of us from this message board design the test!..at least it would 95% more accurate...I am boycotting CS they fucking suck I can't stand wasting my money on something that isn't going to accuratley reflect my knowledge, how can you answer correctly when there is no apparant correct answer well to normal people anyway.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Still no one has answered my question.. does anyone PLAN on contesting any questions? If so what questions? I didnt want to start another debate about what questions meant. 

If you really do feel that this test was "unfair" or Poorly reflects what you know, EVERYONE should band together and contest questions. 

:? 

Rob


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

union1 said:


> Still no one has answered my question.. does anyone PLAN on contesting any questions? If so what questions? I didnt want to start another debate about what questions meant.
> 
> If you really do feel that this test was "unfair" or Poorly reflects what you know, EVERYONE should band together and contest questions.
> 
> ...


I agree and I am going to write up a nasty-gram when I have a moment. I think EVERYONE here should do the same!

-Eric


----------



## vapd2927 (Apr 29, 2003)

.....I was so frustrated with the last CS exam which left me at 5th on the list in Taunton and here it is two f*&% years later and I haven't even received so much as a card in the mail from HR, that I decided to not waste my day standing in line waiting to be crammed into a classroom for 2 hours to only be passes over by minorities and politics. I work Federal LE now and I think I will stay there.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I would if I knew specifically which #'s they were. You know that they'll pull the dumb act (actually, not an act!) and say that they need to specifically know which questions you want to contest. I don't know if they'll accept only descriptions. 

I just don't really wanna waste the energy, I highly doubt anyone will be hired off of this exam anyhoo's... but if you know for sure which #'s match what question, I'll write a letter, sure...


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

OfficerJAS said:


> #54 I would want to contest. It was the question about 3 Incidents and on the fourth incident they captured the suspect. Which of the 3 incidents can you link the suspect to - well, 2 of the incidents did not match the description at all - the 1st incident was a perfect match except that it was described as a female. Was that a trick question you think? It was a perfect match - height, hair, weight - but it was a female. You think he had a wig on? Am I going nuts on that question? I sat there for 10 minuted looking at that question at the end :?:


Haven't you ever seen someone and though, "Is that a guy or a girl?" the rest of the description matched perfectly.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

union1 said:


> Does anyone plan on contesting any questions? Just trying to get a feel for if I would be wasting my time. :?:


Union
I do plan on contesting questions but the only problem I have is that I don't know the question #'s and I don't know where to begin as far as who to contact to say I want to contest....if you know the answers to my questions then let me know, and I am more than happy to call up the morons at ashburton place


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

As far as how its done, I believe you have 7 days to do it. I will be heading up at 1300 Hrs on Thursday I know the SELF DISCRIM question was #69. But im going to ask to see a test so I can get numbers. I have never done it before so Ill let you all know how it goes.


----------



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

I went up to HR Today and asked how to contest questions. I was told by the nice people at the "Customer service desk" that you can not be allowed to see a test you have to put your complaint in writing and if you do not know the # THEN YOU MUST EXPLAIN THE QUESTION the best you can and the reason you are appealing it. All contested question complaints are to be sent to: 
MS. Mildred Asano
Human Resources Division
One Ashburton Place Rm. 311
Boston, MA 02108
I hope everyone takes a moment and files if they have a problem with a test question. Who knows maybe your letter will push the question over the edge and it will be tossed out. I was told # 69 has already got a good response from people appealing it. Im not one to usually complain I have taken this test 3 times now and have never appealed a question but this test was by far the worst and needs to have a few questions tossed out.


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Is that seven working days? Is tomorrow the last day to file an appeal?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Nope, it is not working days. The deadline accroding to the test instructions was May 3rd, 2003.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that from my understanding you can't not arrest someone in another town unless the offense is arrestable in your town.. running a red light is not arrestable. now fresh and continue persuit or failure to stop for p.o


----------



## jd (Oct 18, 2002)

This question is very similar to some case law (I can't remember the name though). In the case, the officer observed the suspect run a red light at high speed. The officer put on his lights and the suspect stopped after crossing the town line. The suspect was OUI and was arrested. The court ruled against the officer because in that case, the suspect pulled over "within a reasonable time" after being signaled, but over the town line (No failure to stop).

On the test, I put down that I would arrest, because in their description it sounded like there was a failure to stop and the instructions said to use only the information given in the test.

Either way it was a sucky question.

:thumbdow:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I forget exactly how it was worded, but I believe there was something to the effect of the words "pursuit" or "chase" used in the paragraph. Whatever it was, it signaled to me that there was cause to arrest.

I still think I am right, although I have spoken to supposedly high scoring people (that never got a civil service job, mind you) that swear the answer should have been incorrect because they never mentioned what was arrestable in the paragraph. "Believe me, I've been taking this test for (insert double digit number here) years, I know what they're looking for!" :roll:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> "Believe me, I've been taking this test for (insert double digit number here) years, I know what they're looking for!" :roll:


Dunny,
Wow, this person must be pretty smart. I don't even think that HRD knows what they are looking for! :lol:

t: Are you having fun in class? 

-Eric


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

A blast... :doze:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

She is doing great now that she finally found Waltham PD... :FM: 

-Mike


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Now if I could only find a parking space!  t:


----------



## Mech. (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who spent a long time with that scenario!


----------

